# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  I need Amilo Notebook Li 3910 XP drivers

## tishka

народ привет!!!
нужны драйвера на ноутбук Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Li 3910 (xp конечно)
Хотя бы Видео и сеть, остальное нашел вроде.
Видео многое что попробовал ни че не подошло
На офсайте нету
Может какой совет дадите?
Буду признателен!
Спасибо.

----------


## mr_john

http://support.ts.fujitsu.com/com/su...roductID=72204
тут все дрова для бука))

----------


## tishka

> http://support.ts.fujitsu.com/com/su...roductID=72204
> тут все дрова для бука))


там к сожалению только виста, xp есть но только на wan, других нет, или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## mr_john

А ты попробуй установить. Windows может тока сказать что они не подходят, тогда да, они не подойдут, а так если подойдут то все супер.

_Добавлено через 12 минут 26 секунд_
Можно еще для видео карты на оффицальном сайте посмотреть
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/defa...r-RU+downloads

----------


## Altair

Всем привет! \подскажите поалуйста почему при установке ХР на амило из под Dos, винда не видит Sata конроллер, и как от этого избавиться?

----------


## Leonhart

> Всем привет! \подскажите поалуйста почему при установке ХР на амило из под Dos, винда не видит Sata конроллер, и как от этого избавиться?


Ранее стояла Vista?
Я так понял: 
*"Программа установки Windows не нашла установленных HDD на вашем компьютере"*
Если да, то в Bios'е (руководствуясь буком Asus) на вкладке *Advanced* пункт *IDE Configuration* нужно переключить опцию *SATA Operation Mode* в положение *Compatible*. 
С Amino дел не имел, но суть примерно в этом....

----------


## shar1001

проблема другая, все драйвера вроде стали, но звук почему-то через гнездо идет а через колонки ничего нету. Помогите

----------


## krot

Привет!!! Так дрова ещё не появились на сия чудо?

----------


## tishka

вот друг держи
http://www.mr-t.de/XP_Treiber_Amilo_Li3910.rar
тут все дровишки есть, все подошло и отлично работает

----------


## mwoodoo

> вот друг держи
> http://www.mr-t.de/XP_Treiber_Amilo_Li3910.rar
> тут все дровишки есть, все подошло и отлично работает


не получаеться распакавать Ваш архив, пишет что неверная электронная подпись и сворачивает :confused::(

----------


## tishka

постараюсь залить на какой нибудь файлообменник. потом скиину ссылку

----------


## krot

есть одна чудная сборка со встроиными дровами и всё катит на ура.

----------


## erbol1993

> постараюсь залить на какой нибудь файлообменник. потом скиину ссылку


скинь пожалуйста ссылку

----------


## alex060378

> не получаеться распакавать Ваш архив, пишет что неверная электронная подпись и сворачивает :confused::(


все распаковывает - у меня file-roller в Линуксе раскрыл

----------


## lavnikov

Siemen AMILO Li 3910 ДРАЙВЕРА ПОД XP  http://letitbit.net/download/5267.ac...i3910.rar.html

----------


## pavalucaa

W-LAN не работает ...

----------

